# Pine trees dying



## coppermouse (Jun 2, 2008)

I live south of Columbus ohio and recently had 2 pine trees I have had for like 10 years die. All the needles turned brown. The second one happened very quickly, In a week or less. I looked for any obvious visual damage and did not see anything. Any ideas?


----------



## cryo stops wear (Jun 2, 2008)

coppermouse said:


> I live south of Columbus ohio and recently had 2 pine trees I have had for like 10 years die. All the needles turned brown. The second one happened very quickly, In a week or less. I looked for any obvious visual damage and did not see anything. Any ideas?



Drought from last year, spider mites are currently feasting on them in here Cincy .


----------



## A. Stanton (Jun 3, 2008)

A lot of pines planted around the reservoirs by the WPA during the depression in Connecticut are dying too and have to be removed. There is some kind of bark beetle attacking em.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Jun 3, 2008)

What kind of pines are they? Afghan pine or some other non-native? What kind of soil do you have?


----------



## tprosser (Jun 16, 2008)

*Pine Wilt Nematode*

Pine wilt nematode is killing a lot of pines through out the central US.
The Scotch and Austrian pines are very susceptible as are others.

The way you described sounds like that problem. Bark beetle die back and kill usually appears later in the season.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 20, 2008)

Lightning can cause that. Trees close enough the roots touch?


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds like the pine wilt nematode to me too. spread by the pine sawyer beetle who feeds on the live pine tree giving them the nematode. the pine sawyers lay their larvae in dead pines, which continues the cycle by allowing the nematode back into the beetle.

classic tell-tale sign is the small round holes on the trunk. destroy all wood from these trees immediatly


----------

